

 Interpreting popify.me test results of yesterdays HN exposure - tantadruj
http://codeartists.posterous.com/interpreting-popify-test-results-of-hn-exposu

======
tantadruj
This is a little back favor to the community of HN which helped a lot with
feedback yesterday. Thank you all for helping, this post describes our
experience with testing the Popify site.

------
rf45
What about returning users ? Do you see any traffic today ? This should be a
little viral too if ppl start puttin oupons on their webpages ?

What technology do you use ?

~~~
mihar
We use PHP/HipHop/Redis and nothing else. The server can do 1500req/sec.

The traffic today is about 30 users per hour without additional exposure.
We'll do a proper PR campaign in a few days but have some user requests to
implement right now.

------
mihar
It is also a story how these things should not be done. We locked ourselves
out of HN with noprocrast when needed to answer the comments here.

